#  -

## .2014

!    ,     (  1000 )   -.    ,    -           - ? 

 -  -,    -,           )))

   . 
 .

----------

> ,    -           - ?


   - -10 .,   - 10  -   1000    ,      .    ,    .   ,       .  , ,   , , .    .       , ,  ..     http://www.ib.ru/wiki 




> -  -,    -,           )))


 , , --8.   ,          :Smilie:  http://www.ib.ru/page/178#__RefHeading__2559_66208447 
     - -10          :Smilie: . http://www.ib.ru/products/ib10 
    Linux ,   ,     .

----------


## .2014

.      , ..   (      ). ,      -    .     ?   ,    .    ,  ,       .

----------

> ,    .


 .           .
 ,    ,   .   .

----------


## .2014

,   .   ,    ,       (   ). ,    .     ,          ?

----------

> ,          ?


   ?    .

----------

> , ..


    -  Linux,      Win.
   .    :
"    .  .         .    Win"

"    .      ,    .     .     .    .
  ,      ,  CORBA.
   ,  ."

----------


## Linuxoid

Linux ( Ubuntu)  Wine    (,   ).

----------

> :
> "    .  .         .    Win"
> 
> "    .      ,    .     .     .    .
>   ,      ,  CORBA.   ,  ."


   ,     ,      :Smilie:

----------

